# Large Text



## Arbiter (Aug 20, 2008)

does anyone know how to create large text or font to use here in the forums


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 20, 2008)

You can use these codes:

[color=red]this text will be red[/color]

[size=4]this text will be large[/size]
[size=6]use different size numbers for different sizes.  2 is normal size.[/size]


*However,* these controls are to be used *sparingly.*  Using them for more than a few words at a time is against the rules.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 20, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> You can use these codes:
> 
> [color=red]this text will be red[/color]
> 
> ...



awesome thanks ^^


----------

